# Heres my xp security 'recipe'.



## jayd (Jun 8, 2006)

Anit-Virus - AVG 

Spyware/Maleware - Adaware SE, Spybot, Ewido.

Firewall - Zonealarm

Extras - CCleaner, Hijackthis (for emergencies).


I run AVG everyday before I shut down the comp, before bed. 

Adaware SE everyday. Spybot and Ewido every other day.

CCleaner once a week. And a Hijackthis analysis once a week.


Please critique if you feel i've missed anything important.


----------



## tomb08uk (Jun 8, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> Anit-Virus - AVG
> 
> Spyware/Maleware - Adaware SE, Spybot, Ewido.
> 
> ...




Thats just OTT


----------



## jayd (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't think so somehow.

You can never go OTT with respect to security.


----------



## tomb08uk (Jun 8, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> I don't think so somehow.
> 
> You can never go OTT with respect to security.


Sure, Who in the right mind has time to do all of those security features that frequently?


----------



## jayd (Jun 8, 2006)

Have you ever been hacked?


----------



## tomb08uk (Jun 8, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> Have you ever been hacked?


Nope, and I dont scan my pc everyday with several applications. Let me guess your now going to say you have been


----------



## jayd (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm not even going to make the effort to talk to you, kiddo.


----------



## Trizoy (Jun 8, 2006)

Either your doing entirely to many drugs, and you are just tripping out... Or you visit a lot of websites you should not be.

Im sure 'jayd' has'nt been hacked... as he doesnt really have any information on his pc anyone would want...

I use NONE of the above, no antivirus, no firewall (except routers)... And My computer is running fine. 
Just don't download things from limewire like virus.exe or a video called jenna goes to the pool.exe

You buy this Fast gaming PC and slow it to molasses with all this garbage... Why buy a fast pc?


Open your eyes!


----------



## jayd (Jun 8, 2006)

No i have'nt been 'hacked' per se, and don't really fancy it.

I have JUST managed to clear my comp of a group of trojans and infections (surfsidekick 3 being one), that got so severe i could'nt even boot my comp up into safe mode. 

I DO NOT fancy ruining another laptop when it can be avoided all together just by taking a few more precise precautions.

I do not use IE anymore, but now use Firefox. Alot better IMO.


----------



## Arm_Pit3 (Jun 9, 2006)

All i have is a router and windows firewall. I havn't had a virus or spyware problems for years. You just need to know how to use a computer. 95% of it being what Trizoy said...


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow, OCD?

I will tell you what i use.
A router
Nod32

I have never had a virus, slow downs, hacked, or any other garbage. But seriously, you don't need all that.


----------



## cell4me (Jun 9, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Wow, OCD?
> 
> But seriously, you don't need all that.


Yes you do, there is so much crap on the net now days you can get a virus or spyware just from going to a site, you dont have to download any exe files.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 9, 2006)

cell4me said:
			
		

> Yes you do, there is so much crap on the net now days you can get a virus or spyware just from going to a site, you dont have to download any exe files.


Was that suppose to be a joke?

You really don't. You guys are WAY too paranoid. Try this out, get a router, install nod32, and you are set. It works.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Exactly cell4me.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 9, 2006)

> I havn't had a virus or spyware problems for years


How do you know you dont, if you dont have anything to tell you whether you do or not?


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

And Trizoy:

"A hacker by definition believes in access to free information.
Usually very intelligent people who could care VERY LITTLE 
about what you have on your system. Their thrill solely comes from
system infiltration for information reasons. Hackers unlike
“crackers and anarchist” know being able to break system
security doesn’t make you a hacker any more than adding 2+2
makes you a mathematician."


----------



## Jesse1984 (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree with having a router.. only the ports of the programme's you are using are in use.. its effectively a hardware firewall.. along with windows firewall u dont need anything else.. (unless you visit crappy sites )


----------



## Trizoy (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> And Trizoy:
> 
> "A hacker by definition believes in access to free information.
> Usually very intelligent people who could care VERY LITTLE
> ...



Jay you have a 1 in 1 million chance of someone trying to hack your system. Why? So he can go to school and say "hey i cracked some random guys computer"  huhuhuh..


Open your eyes.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

What are you talking about?

A trojan can be easily picked up on a daily basis. And a trojan is one of many what 'hackers' use to access comps.

Unless you know about 'hacking', then you have no right to comment.

Open YOUR eyes.


----------



## Trizoy (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?
> 
> A trojan can be easily picked up on a daily basis. And a trojan is one of many what 'hackers' use to access comps.
> 
> ...




Ignorance is not an excuse.


----------



## Jesse1984 (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd, a trojan can be picked up on a daily basis by who? everyday web, email users who share photos, goto myspace, hotmail and review sites? or people visiting sites for cracks, porn, illegal downloads ect. ect. ?


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Limewire (or any download site, whether mp3, music, videos)

Newsgroups

Grapevine

E.Mail

Unsafe Websites (the obvious)

IRC

Chat sites

To name a few. And chat sites are probably one of the primary places that this sort of activity takes place. The sad part to that is, 80% are not even
aware of it.


----------



## n00b9287 (Jun 9, 2006)

I disagree with you Jayd, I am happy with real time protection from AVG and a scan of my PC using Ewido's online feature every couple of weeks. You can't get Virus' from media files so if you only download music etc then you have nothing to worrie about. The bulk of Trojans are files posing as keygen's and cracks etc for illegal software found on P2P an torrent sites. As for someone directly hacking your PC then.....well   it's not going to happen, maybe at worst you will take part in a DOS attack as a zombie computer but with AVG kept upto date and running from boot why be so paranoid?

BTW jayd, you asked for people to play critic and then argue and tell them they are wrong or call them kiddo, dosent that sound stupid?


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Some of the very few, but most commonly used are:

• <anything>.com
• <anything>.exe
• <anything>.txt.vbs


There are no reasons whatsoever for the user to use any of these formats, unless their main priority is to infect the receivers computer. Period.

I can also assure you there is no reason a file should have a double extension. But that does'nt stop (ignorant) people falling victim who have no idea how to tell if a file has a double extension or not.

Whether you click a link in an e.mail, or click a link on a site, as simple as that.

And after the Trojan installs itself on your computer, it will then simply send a message from your computer to the hacker telling him the following information.

Username: (A name they call you)
IP Address: (Your IP address)
Online: (Your victim is online)

And it doesn’t matter if you are on dial up. The 'potential hacker' will automatically be notified when you log on to your computer. With that information, it is not a task to gain access to ones comp with a few clicks.

Oh, and critique with a respectful manner, or not at all.


----------



## Jesse1984 (Jun 9, 2006)

nicely said n00b9287.. thats a good first post


----------



## n00b9287 (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> Some of the very few, but most commonly used are:
> 
> • <anything>.com
> • <anything>.exe
> ...



Gosh, so thats how these trojan things work


----------



## Jars (Jun 9, 2006)

n00b9287 said:
			
		

> I You can't get Virus' from media files so if you only download music etc then you have nothing to worrie about.




I am sorry to bust your bubble, but you are wrong. The bulk of viruses,Trojans come from media files that you have *Downloaded illiegaly*. They also come from keygen sites, but most of the time it is a music file that has infected your computer.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 9, 2006)

So jayd, basicly, from what i am reading with your posts is, you download illegal music, visit porn sites, and download illegal cracks?


----------



## Jars (Jun 9, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> So jayd, basicly, from what i am reading with your posts is, you download illegal music, visit porn sites, and download illegal cracks?



haha, im sorry but that was a good laugh.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> So jayd, basicly, from what i am reading with your posts is, you download illegal music, visit porn sites, and download illegal cracks?




How about I personally hack you..?


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> How about I personally hack you..?


Hhaha, you can't. But hell, humor me


----------



## Jars (Jun 9, 2006)

no no, please i must insit you hack me. I mean come on. , why hack him when you can *TRY* to hack me? I don't have a firewall either .

Please?


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Hhaha, you can't. But hell, humor me




Have a little search on the net and see if you can come back with the answer to the following question:

What is a Sub Seven Trojan and what can a 'hacker' access of mine if used?


----------



## Jars (Jun 9, 2006)

wow dude. Wow. You need to really stop. Your going to make me cry in laughter. 

For some kid who was infected with all this maleware/spyware/viruses, now you say you can hack? HAHA? Im sorry but a true hacker knows how to use the net. 

Ever hear of a deepthroat trojan?

How about BackDoor?

I mean i can name them all. Considering you get alerts everytime you connect to irc, or least i do.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> Have a little search on the net and see if you can come back with the answer to the following question:
> 
> What is a Sub Seven Trojan and what can a 'hacker' access of mine if used?


Heh, dude stop bluffing, come one, hack me! I have very important credit card data on my computer and if anyone got them, i would be screwed!


----------



## Jars (Jun 9, 2006)

wow dude. Wow. You need to really stop. Your going to make me cry in laughter. 

For some kid who was infected with all this maleware/spyware/viruses, now you say you can hack? HAHA? Im sorry but a true hacker knows how to use the net. 

Ever hear of a deepthroat trojan?

How about BackDoor?

I mean i can name them all. Considering you get alerts everytime you connect to irc, or least i do. =D


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 9, 2006)

Lol, Jars, your last post looks familiar 

Sub 7 is old school, even ive used that for fun.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Lol, Jars, your last post looks familiar
> 
> Sub 7 is old school, even ive used that for fun.



LOL


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Jars said:
			
		

> wow dude. Wow. You need to really stop. Your going to make me cry in laughter.
> 
> For some kid who was infected with all this maleware/spyware/viruses, now you say you can hack? HAHA? Im sorry but a true hacker knows how to use the net.
> 
> ...



And hey, who pulled your chain?!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 9, 2006)

@jayd@
You are starting to sound like a 12 year old on an aol chatroom....


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> @jayd@
> You are starting to sound like a 12 year old on an aol chatroom....




@MOTOXDUDE@

You are a 15 year old on a computer forum chatsite.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 9, 2006)

W/e dude, we all know you can't hack, and we all know that you got your feelings hurt and now you want to get back at us. If you can hack, then prove it Stop bluffing.


----------



## Jars (Jun 9, 2006)

Who pulled my chain? I just don't liek script kiddies that pretend to be hackers..


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Jars said:
			
		

> Who pulled my chain? I just don't liek script kiddies that pretend to be hackers..



Then I'm guessing YOU must be a 'hacker', right?

I'm also guessing you know what 'NetBus' is? Make life easy, give me your IP addy, and i'll hack your computer.. 

..then we can walk the walk.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> Then I'm guessing YOU must be a 'hacker', right?
> 
> I'm also guessing you know what 'NetBus' is? Make life easy, give me your IP addy, and i'll hack your computer..
> 
> ..then we can walk the walk.


A true hacker doesnt need someone to give them there IP address... Haha, i am still waiting to be hacked, with someone of your *skill* this should be no problem...


----------



## Jars (Jun 9, 2006)

Rofl my iP? Lmao what u gonna do go spread it. SOrry but i dun even know my ip.. My NEtstat doesn't work considering i know how to protect my self .. NEtbus.. Dude your a script kiddie.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Jars said:
			
		

> Rofl my iP? Lmao what u gonna do go spread it. SOrry but i dun even know my ip.. My NEtstat doesn't work considering i know how to protect my self .. NEtbus.. Dude your a script kiddie.



Well, what is netbus?


----------



## Jars (Jun 9, 2006)

Trojan way to gain access. Don't question my knowledge i know more then u. Sub Seven is just like it.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Jars said:
			
		

> Trojan way to gain access. Don't question my knowledge i know more then u. Sub Seven is just like it.



As mentioned previously - "ignorance is no excuse".

You don't know me, and I don't know you.


----------



## Jars (Jun 9, 2006)

Thats great, i do know ur not a hacker. Just a wannabe.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Jars said:
			
		

> Trojan way to gain access. Don't question my knowledge *i know more then u.* Sub Seven is just like it.



And is that why you didn't request 'jockmcjock2000' to remove 'surfsidekick 3' from his programs, before running recommended programs?


----------



## Jars (Jun 9, 2006)

ROFL ARE u serious. Look at the post it says down BFU to remove it. Wow u are a moron.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Jars said:
			
		

> Rofl, don't question what i do.  everything will be removed



Just checking.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

http://i6.tinypic.com/1256qon.jpg


----------



## Jars (Jun 9, 2006)

rofl, im sorry but thats not from u. Ive seen it before. Dumb Script kiddie.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Jars said:
			
		

> rofl, im sorry but thats not from u. Ive seen it before. Dumb Script kiddie.



I'm having a bit of banta with you. Relax a little.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Private Sub Form_Load()
Me.Visible = False
App.TaskVisible = False
End Sub

No?


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Or how about i lay it out a bit better;

Private Sub cmdConnect_Click()
    IpAddy = txtIp.Text
    Win.Close
    Win.RemotePort = 2999
    Win.RemoteHost = IpAddy
    Win.LocalPort = 9999
    Win.Connect
    cmdConnect.Enabled = False
End Sub

Private Sub cmdDisconnect_Click()
    Win.Close
    cmdConnect.Enabled = True
End Sub

Private Sub cmdMsgbox_Click()
    Win.SendData "msgbox"
End Sub

Private Sub cmdShutdown_Click()
    Win.SendData "shutdown"
End Sub


Now, you DO know what that is, right?


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes, but the question is, do you?


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Yes, but the question is, do you?



No


----------



## tomb08uk (Jun 9, 2006)

No on on here can hack, and if they were a proper hacker they wouldnt advetise it. Just remeber, its easy to say you can, doesnt mean you actually can.


----------



## tomb08uk (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> Then I'm guessing YOU must be a 'hacker', right?
> 
> I'm also guessing you know what 'NetBus' is? Make life easy, give me your IP addy, and i'll hack your computer..
> 
> ..then we can walk the walk.


If a decent hacker, which are obviously not a hacker at all.
Yhy not hack this forum, which will then allow you to gain adminstration rights and then you will be able to see everyones IP, not that you will know what to do with the IP if you did have it.

Also going into command prompt and jsut typing in their IP isnt hacking ok.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

tomb08uk said:
			
		

> No on on here can hack, and if they were a proper hacker they wouldnt advetise it. Just remeber, its easy to say you can, doesnt mean you actually can.



Thats the thing. You don't realise how easy it is. Many real-time serious hackers don't like to give 'away secrets' solely because they don't want people knowing just how easy it is.

I am 20 years of age. One year above you. And my uncle has taught me EVERYTHING he knows to a T. Now i realise just how easy it is to gain access to someones computer, and be able to pop open their cd drive.

That easy.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

tomb08uk said:
			
		

> If a decent hacker, which are obviously not a hacker at all.
> Yhy not hack this forum, which will then allow you to gain adminstration rights and then you will be able to see everyones IP, not that you will know what to do with the IP if you did have it.
> 
> Also going into command prompt and jsut typing in their IP isnt hacking ok.



You've got alot to learn matey.


----------



## tomb08uk (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> You've got alot to learn matey.


L
A
M
E


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

tomb08uk said:
			
		

> L
> A
> M
> E




Yes you really are, aren't you?

Do you have e.mail - i'll send you a link to some info to show you just how easy it is.

Just trust me for one minute.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

tomb08uk said:
			
		

> LOL Trust you, I dont know you. And dont want to know how to do illegal things. With my job i cant risk it.




Ok, you change your mind, throw me a pm.

I'm off.


----------



## ThomasJordan (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> How about I personally hack you..?


There are threats on the internets


----------



## cell4me (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> Thats the thing. You don't realise how easy it is. Many real-time serious hackers don't like to give 'away secrets' solely because they don't want people knowing just how easy it is.
> 
> I am 20 years of age. One year above you. And my uncle has taught me EVERYTHING he knows to a T. Now i realise just how easy it is to gain access to someones computer, and be able to pop open their cd drive.
> 
> That easy.


Here is my ip address 70.238.107.38 feel free to open my cd drive...lol!


----------



## n00b9287 (Jun 9, 2006)

Jars said:
			
		

> I am sorry to bust your bubble, but you are wrong. The bulk of viruses,Trojans come from media files that you have *Downloaded illiegaly*. They also come from keygen sites, but most of the time it is a music file that has infected your computer.



Hey, I stand corrected, I always thought it was impossible to for a media file to be infected as they dont contain executable content, technically it is but file extensions dont always represent the the true file type. From what I gather microsoft are working towards a solution on extension bluffing and that programs (in the future) will only run legitemate files. although that menas little I guess, what can be done can usually be undone, maybe jayd will find away round it seen as though he is uber l33t. 

muhohohoho


----------



## cell4me (Jun 9, 2006)

My CD drive is still closed...lol!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 9, 2006)

This is soo funny. Jayd pulled a perfect move that everyone has seen soo many times.
You piss him off, he gets mad, threatens to "hack" you, you laugh in his face, he continues to bluff, but never does anything because he cant!


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> This is soo funny. Jayd pulled a perfect move that everyone has seen soo many times.
> You piss him off, he gets mad, threatens to "hack" you, you laugh in his face, he continues to bluff, but never does anything because he cant!



Have you been drinking again? Is'nt this a school night?


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> Have you been drinking again? Is'nt this a school night?


Truth hurts, i know. But have you been drinking? Today is a friday and its our summer break 
But seriously, you do pull off an excelent example of a pissed off kid in a chatroom


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Truth hurts, i know. But have you been drinking? Today is a friday and its our summer break
> But seriously, you do pull off an excelent example of a pissed off kid in a chatroom




Aww.. you're cute, like my little sister.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 9, 2006)

jayd said:
			
		

> Aww.. you're cute, like my little sister.


Heh, this whole time you have been threatening to "hack" us, but so far, you haven't. You never have answered our posts, just said idiotic stuff like "Aww.. you're cute, like my little sister.
" and Have you been drinking again? Is'nt this a school night?". So really, you are only making a fool out of yourself, and showing off your ignorance. So if you really can hack, i have created a txt document on my desktop labeled "hack". Once you have hacked into my computer, retreive that file, and paste the contents here. I will not reply until you have done so.


----------



## jayd (Jun 9, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Heh, this whole time you have been threatening to "hack" us, but so far, you haven't. You never have answered our posts, just said idiotic stuff like "Aww.. you're cute, like my little sister.
> " and Have you been drinking again? Is'nt this a school night?". So really, you are only making a fool out of yourself, and showing off your ignorance. So if you really can hack, i have created a txt document on my desktop labeled "hack". Once you have hacked into my computer, retreive that file, and paste the contents here. I will not reply until you have done so.



You're a bad litte girl, aren't you?!


----------



## Buzz1927 (Jun 9, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Heh, this whole time you have been threatening to "hack" us, but so far, you haven't. You never have answered our posts, just said idiotic stuff like "Aww.. you're cute, like my little sister.
> " and Have you been drinking again? Is'nt this a school night?". So really, you are only making a fool out of yourself, and showing off your ignorance. So if you really can hack, i have created a txt document on my desktop labeled "hack". Once you have hacked into my computer, retreive that file, and paste the contents here. I will not reply until you have done so.


You forgot to give him your ip address. 
68.121.160.66

If he hacks you   pm me and I'll re-open the thread.


----------

